# Yahoo- Lexicon Announces Proposed Offering of 27,500,000 Shares of Common Stock (PR Newswire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Lexicon Pharmaceuticals, Inc. today announced that it is offering to sell, subject to market and other conditions, 27,500,000 shares of its common stock pursuant to an effective shelf registration statement, of which 16,412,613 shares are being offered through the underwriters and 11,087,387 shares are being offered to Invus, L.P., Lexicon's largest stockholder.View the full article


----------

